# Tomcateinstellung



## angela (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo...
arbeite mit Tomcat und habe die Proxyeinstellung verstellt bei Mozilla bei Einstellungen/Erweitert/Proxies und weiß nicht mehr wie die richtige Verbindung erstellt wird zu Tomcat...habe sonst immer http://127.0.0.1:8080/  im Mozilla verwendet und jetzt weiß nicht mehr wie ich alles neu einstellen soll...
Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe...bin schon wieder verzweifeft...(

Angela Baruth


----------



## happy_robot (27. Nov 2007)

es gibt da ne zeile wo man angeben kann für welche IPs und hostnamen er keinen proxy ansprechen soll. hier am besten 127.0.0.1 und localhost eintragen. zur sicherheit auch erstmal checken ob für deine maschine auch 127.0.0.1 als localhost eingetragen ist  LINUX unter /etc/hosts, WINDEPP unter c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts)


----------



## angela (28. Nov 2007)

Vielen Dank hat jetzt funktioniert...)

angela


----------



## gauguin16 (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe weiteres Problem.
Nach dem http://127.0.0.1:8080 eingegeben wurder, kommt ein Popup hoch wie folgt:
Bereich:XDB
User:
Password:

Was muß eingeben für user und password?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus,

Regards
Gauguin


----------



## angela (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo ...bei der Installierung von Tomcat hast Du User und Passwort eingegeben...schaue unter ...conf ...tomcat-users.xml...nach....dort steht alles...

Angela


----------



## happy_robot (1. Dez 2007)

angela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ...bei der Installierung von Tomcat hast Du User und Passwort eingegeben...schaue unter ...conf ...tomcat-users.xml...nach....dort steht alles...
> 
> Angela


das kommt nur wenn man den manager oder den admin aufruft. das macht er nicht.
dennoch solltest du mal nachschauen. bei tomcat 6 ist in der tomcat-users.xml nix eingetragen (zumindest unter linux).

für den fall das hier einfach mal reinkopieren: 


```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>
<tomcat-users>
  <role rolename="manager"/>
  <user username="admin" password="pass" roles="manager"/>
</tomcat-users>
```

tomcat auf jeden fall neustarten. 
wenn die authorisierung schon mal fehlgeschlagen ist musst du evtl noch den cache und die cookies des browsers löschen, sonst rafft er's nicht.


ansonsten ist das ding auch sehr gut dokumentiert


----------



## ms (2. Dez 2007)

gauguin16 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe weiteres Problem.
> Nach dem http://127.0.0.1:8080 eingegeben wurder, kommt ein Popup hoch wie folgt:
> ...


Das sieht schwer nach einer Oracle XDB installation aus.
Entweder Tomcat auf ein anderes Port konfigurieren oder die Xml-DB von Oracle abschalten.

ms


----------

